# Miley Cyrus: Darum verzichtet sie auf BHs



## Mandalorianer (9 Juli 2011)

*"Ich bin, wer ich bin"
Miley Cyrus: Darum verzichtet sie auf BHs​*

Miley Cyrus (18) ist ein echtes Fashion-Victim. Auf der Bühne bevorzugt der ehemalige Teenie-Star den verruchten, sexy Look, privat mag es die 18-Jährige lieber lässig locker in Hotpants. *Und was sie ganz besonders genießt: BH lose Tage.*:thumbup:

Denn schon mehrmals wurde die Schauspielerin und Sängerin heimlich von Paparazzi beim Bummeln oder Shoppen abgelichtet und hatte offensichtlich vergessen, einen Büstenhalter zu tragen. Prompt heißt es dann immer „Nippelalarm“! Das Starlet hat allerdings kein Problem damit, auf das werte Dessous-Teil zu verzichten. Im Gegenteil, erst vor ein paar Tagen schrieb sie ganz selbstbewusst auf ihrer Twitterseite: „Ich bin, wer ich bin. Und das ist nun einmal jemand, der keine BHs trägt.“ Da durfte das passende Foto, inklusive Nippelblitzer, natürlich nicht fehlen.

Aber wenigstens hat Miley ihren ganz eigenen, unkonventionellen Style, obwohl der BH-los-Trend wohl nicht gerade das ist, was Teenie-Mütter an ihren Mädchen sehen wollen. 

*Gruss vom Gollum*


----------



## Q (11 Juli 2011)

kann ich gut verstehen. Ich trage auch nie einen BH happy09

Danke Gollum für diese wichtige Nachricht


----------



## Punisher (25 Juli 2011)

Wo ist denn das Nipple-Foto?


----------



## posemuckel (25 Juli 2011)

Interessiert doch keine alte Sau, *warum* sie keinen BH trägt, sondern *dass*...!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Franky70 (25 Juli 2011)

Ok, dann achten wir bei den Bildern mal verstärkt auf Nippelalaaaaaarm!


----------



## Elander (26 Juli 2011)

Ja danke für die Info. Das passende Bild zu deinem Bericht wäre natürlich super


----------



## Q (26 Juli 2011)

Elander schrieb:


> Ja danke für die Info. Das passende Bild zu deinem Bericht wäre natürlich super




Dann nehme man die "Suche" Funktion, gebe "Miley Cyrus" ein, und finde z. B. die hier:

http://www.celebboard.net/internati...593-miley-cyrus-braless-pokie-twitpic-1x.html
http://www.celebboard.net/internati...ndy-food-truck-culver-city-13-7-2011-x46.html


----------

